# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Bán nhôm tấm, nhôm phi

## Nguyễn Hữu Mạnh

Em chuyên cung cấp nhôm tấm,nhôm phi. Bên em có 5052 ,6061,7075 của trung quốc,hàn quốc,nhật, nga. Giá cả cạnh tranh,giao hàng tận nơi miễn phí. Liên hệ sdt hoặc zalo 0909.184.039

----------


## Gamo

Bác đăng bài trong mục mua bán hoặc doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu á.

----------

